# moving up in the ranks



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

I just got my first Journeyman licence! one down 4 to go.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Congrats !


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Congratulations. Feels great to pass the exam, doesn't it?.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Congratulations. Feels great to pass the exam, doesn't it?.......:thumbsup:


It sure does, I finally feel like you are going somewhere in this trade.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Congrats man, good job.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## localguy630 (Jan 26, 2012)

Way 2 go. Congratulations.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Yep its nice to be a J-man!


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Great work!


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Who da man ?

YOU DA MAN !

congratulations


----------



## pdxplumber (Nov 21, 2009)

Congratulations! What do you mean 1 down 4 to go?


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

pdxplumber said:


> Congratulations! What do you mean 1 down 4 to go?


 
I was wondering the same thing...

Congratulations, I remember the feeling of relief...no more dayschool, no more being pushed around and treated like a 3rd grader...and then oh yeah continuing education night school starts


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

pdxplumber said:


> Congratulations! What do you mean 1 down 4 to go?


New York doesn't have a state license... 

Cities and counties have the licensing...
So he needs about 4 licenses to work in about a 30 mile radius...

Doesn't that sound like fun? :no:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Redwood said:


> New York doesn't have a state license...
> 
> Cities and counties have the licensing...
> So he needs about 4 licenses to work in about a 30 mile radius...
> ...


That sucks big time lol

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

WTG!!!! You went out, killed it and brought it home good job.
Since you have more to go my very strong advice would be to continue testing and nailing them while all your studying is yet fresh. I realize finances can be a hard thing because those exams aren't cheap by anyones standards. It would benefit you to stay in there kicking butt on those exams though. Good Luck and keep us informed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> New York doesn't have a state license...
> 
> Cities and counties have the licensing...
> So he needs about 4 licenses to work in about a 30 mile radius...
> ...


Man what a pain, and so much more expensive to renue all those, not to mention continued education for all that.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I need 3 licenses to work in about a 30 mile radius but I only had to take one test. It's the paperwork and the license fee's that are a pain. 

That's still not as bad as all the individual cities fee's. Each of them hit you with a $100 business license fee. I worked in over 10 different cities last year.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

mpsllc said:


> Man what a pain, and so much more expensive to renue all those, not to mention continued education for all that.


Continued education can count for more than one area.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ah but then the really fun part is the code might be different... :laughing:

NYC has it's own code....


----------

